# Drove it home!



## Explorinator (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I picked up the 2005 25rss today with minimal hassle.







Unfortunately the wife could not be there as she was vacationing with "The Girls". We were supposed to pick up yesterday but when I got there nothing was fixed.







So I showed up early and no one was there except the hitch guy. After a short discussion he took my truck back and started to work. The main doors are locked but the bike door isn't.







So i bust in, pull out my checklist and go to town. I spent 45 minutes in and out of the trailer before a stand in salesperson told me my inspection guy was gonna be late. No problem here! As I'm breaking out the ladder the mechanic is backing my truck up to connect the dots. (Reese Strait-line Hitch) So I get the ladder out and check the top out. Good to go! Finally my guy shows up for the walkthrough, (still no salesperson)







I hand him my list of fixes and he says, "who was here to let you in?" I'll never tell. Anyway, he did a really great job walking me through everything and had most things fixed when I came out of finance. Every thing seemed to work fine. Air, Fridge, drains, Shower, LP,Range, etc. Not a bad experience at all. I still never saw my salesperson when I left the lot, I guess she was too busy.







I will let you know how my front yard "shakedown" goes

John


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats John! Enjoy your new camper. When is your first trip?


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

John,

Glad you had a smooth pick-up. Seems that you were well prepared.

Happy yard camping







sunny

Kevin


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Good deal John, glad to hear all went well. Call me anytime if you want to do some tinkering


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

Good to hear, and Congrats, enjoy!!!!


----------

